

PHP Jobs, Articles and more on this weeks PHPWeekly (12th September 2013) - inovica
http://www.phpweekly.com/archive/2013-09-12.html

======
rolikoff
Good job. I always find something useful in this newsletter! Thank you

------
inovica
We're always looking for suggestions, so feel free to let us know anything you
would like to see in here

------
dutchbrit
Once again, nice roundup of articles!

